# Piddler's Lab



## Damau (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that I think I can post some pictures, I wanted the forum members to see my shop that I call, "Piddler's Lab".  I borrowed the name from my late friend and fellow amateur radio operator, Robert Hamrick, WA4QDU.

Below is the outside of the "Barn" that houses the Piddler's Lab along with my Daughter's, "Karol's Kat Korner".







Just inside the door is my half of the barn.  Karol says I am taking more than my half and maybe so.  Each end of the barn has a loft but it is beyond this ole man to make much use of it.  You can see a portion of the loft on my end in the photo below.






Here is the Sherline bench with tooling stored in the drawers below.  Both the lathe and mill have DRO's and I often think back of counting turns and forgetting where I was.  Don't leave home without a DRO if you can manage it.  Oops, I left one of the drawers open.






Below is my little work station where I seem to "piddle" more than I should.  We have a wireless router in the house and getting online in the lab is easy on my little laptop.  Don't ask what is in the "Red Solo Cup" because I won't tell.






Moving along and showing more machines:  Here is my Chinese X2 mill and 7" x 12" lathe, both of which I still use even though the Sherline's are head and shoulders above them.











I started to not even show this pic below because I don't use it that much.  It is there if I need to turn something a little bigger.  Somehow that just does not sound right.  Maybe an oxy.  I won't say moron because that would include me.






And now, a wide-angle view of the "Piddler's Lab":

This image is a bit "over cooked".  I made it with my phone so go figure.  This was made before I added the Sherline lathe and mill on the bench to the left.






Thanks for viewing and I welcome your comments.


----------



## Admin (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! What an impressive shop Dale.


----------



## christo4mg (Jul 24, 2012)

I love the name!.....I like my sherline machines as well, but I don't have the dro's!.....would be nice though, the older I get, the worse my eyes get!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 24, 2012)

yes nice shop there.
Tin


----------



## rhitee93 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a nice place to spend some time


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice shop!!! Welcome to the forum.-----Brian


----------



## albertorc19 (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like your shop, makes me think that I need a name for my own shop.


----------



## IronHorse (Jul 24, 2012)

Your shop looks like a good place to make stuff, welcome.


IronHorse


----------



## idahoan (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice cozy shop to spend time in; clean too!


Dave


----------



## bazzz (Jul 25, 2012)

You have a very nice set up there. It looks like a great place to "piddle" around in.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, how many lathes and mills a man needs?  Nice shop/lab.
A ham radio place is not a lab, in my book is "The radio shack", that is what 2 hams friend of mine calls it.


----------



## Damau (Jul 26, 2012)

My shop has no amateur radio equipment.  My radio callsign is displayed there to let others know of another hobby of mine.  The shop is not used as a "ham shack".

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 26, 2012)

Damau. It must be nice sharing space with your daughter. A beautiful layout, more like a his and hers Piddlers Palace. Welcome to the forum


----------



## compspecial (Jul 26, 2012)

You are a lucky guy Dale!  
                                           Stew.


----------



## Jack B (Jul 26, 2012)

The nice thing about your own shop is that I bet you know just where any tool is. It looks great have fun with it.                         Jack B


----------



## larry1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dale great looking shop,  thanksfor sharing.   larry


----------



## Damau (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for viewing and commenting.  I enjoyed reading all the comments.

I forgot to include a picture of the other end of the building in my original post so  am going to include it here.  

Karol uses the Kat Cave for an office, jewelry making, etc..  When this photo was made, she had her computer with her on a trip.  When I ran the buried wire for power in the building, I included cable coax.  The HD TV in the photo is mounted on a storage cabinet door so it can be viewed on that end of the building or opened (as shown) to be viewed from the machine shop area.


----------

